# !!!Kittens for sale!!!!



## MidnightSkye (Apr 25, 2005)

I have 5 beautiful kittens for sale 3 girls two boys we believe. able to go to new homes in about 5 weeks,$10 each for them. mom is a black cat dad is siamese. 4 of the kittens are a white grey color with grey legs,ears,and tails. the last kitten is black. pics are below.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

How cute! They remind me of Sabby and his littermates. Good luck on finding them homes.


----------



## 2mainecoons (Apr 8, 2005)

They're beautiful, Midnight. Where are you located?


----------



## MidnightSkye (Apr 25, 2005)

im in florida


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

When I saw the topic "kittens for sale" I felt a sudden rush of anger in my system. Who could be selling kittens on a forum that is supposed to help kittens find homes??? It is kitten season and there are thousands of kittens that need good homes.

However, upon actually reading your post. I feel terribly sorry for misjudging you. You are a very conscious cat owner and I applaud your efforts. Charging $10 for kitten is an extremely smart idea even though $10 is not enough to cover the cost of the kitten. The price is low enough so it would not deter people from getting those adorable fur-balls and getting a "free kitten" instead, yet the price is just high enough to deter people from getting those kittens and selling them for $25 each to God knows who and what.

It is such an excellent idea. I wished that all those people out there offering "free kittens" would charge $10 for each kitten. I got all of my kittens for free yet I shudder at the possibility that if I was not there, the kittens would probably be sold to horrible people by now.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Where in FL? 

Do they have homes yet?


----------

